# What does your betta love?



## AprilRose (Sep 26, 2011)

I love my betta. He's awesome, he's never nice and is constantly looking for food. He loves fly larvae and eats like a pig. 
He will kill anything that even trys to live in his tank, unless it fought back. I got him from a friend who said he killed an algae eater, jeez.

I don't care what others say. I'm getting a 30 gallon next month and Mr.Babybluebutterfly<3 will be King of his new tank. Lonely and angry at the world, all by himself. 

He's loves;
plants
fly Larvae
tubes
cups
bubbles

He secretly loves the female betta, unnamed!, who occupies the other part of his 10 gallon. 

He can't bother her, shes protected.:betta: llll :betta:

I wish I could get a school of corys. I love corys, there's something sweet about those little plant-loving sand dwellers.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,He sounds like a fiery little guy!A single betta in a 30 gallon is great he will be in paradise!If you decide on tank mates make sure they are faster than he.Tetras are a good choice as they school,stay in the middle and can move away from him easily.


----------

